

“A Fair and Honest Appraisal of Your Appearance” - Jun8
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/10/fashion/10BUMBYS.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1

======
Jun8
The most awesome story I've read in a while! I loved the way he saw the
opportunity:

“I remembered that in college, I had seen a guy doing a live version of Hot or
Not at a party,” Mr. Bumby said, [...] “It only focused on the physical, but I
was impressed by the dynamic it created in the room. Everyone wanted to be
judged”

IDEABOLT: How about doing a similar thing at gatherings, like Google I/O,
SXSW, etc. where you judge/rate people's startup ideas on the spot?

